# Idy's free photo edditing shop!



## idy (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a thread where you can have your photo's edited for free! post your pictures here and I will edit them to the best of my ability.


----------



## idy (Mar 7, 2012)

nobody's interested? I could post some examples of my work.....


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

OK, what can you do with these two.  These are my babies.  I like this picture, but not sure how to edit it.   The wire in front of this boy's face is distracting from his cuteness.







And I really like this one.  I love the smile on the babies face!


----------



## Cattledrawer (Mar 8, 2012)

SO CUTE!!!


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll work on them tonight! can't wait to get started!


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

alright queen mum, here is what I did, tell me if there is something to be changed!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 8, 2012)

This was my steer I showed last year. His name was Bob Ritchie. He was the best steer.


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> This was my steer I showed last year. His name was Bob Ritchie. He was the best steer.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5967_erins2011sccard_220.jpg


is there anything in particular you want me to do to him, or do you want me to just use my own creativity?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice job Erin.  I like the frames and the little heart.   I also like how you softened the background.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 8, 2012)

idy said:
			
		

> Erins Little Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter to me  Go creative!


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Nice job Erin.  I like the frames and the little heart.   I also like how you softened the background.


Thanks!


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok! I'll work on it right now


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

alright Erin, here it is:


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 8, 2012)

idy said:
			
		

> alright Erin, here it is:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5772_5967_erins2011sccard_220.jpg


OHhh I love it!!!!! I miss my Bob Ritchie I had to sell him and he was so so sweet that is such a good picture thanks so much Lydia!


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww, you had to sell him? that's so sad  I have always been to scared to sell my animals, just in case they went to someone who would eat them or abuse them.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 8, 2012)

idy said:
			
		

> Erins Little Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he was just a project but I loved him like a pet. He was so sweet. I was so upset and devastated the day I had to say good bye. He was bred for market....so.


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is so sad


----------



## Cattledrawer (Mar 8, 2012)

Erin! Hey it's me JerseyGiantfolk! Sorry you had to sell your steer  Do you raise certain breeds?


----------



## idy (Mar 9, 2012)

Cattledrawer said:
			
		

> Erin! Hey it's me JerseyGiantfolk! Sorry you had to sell your steer  Do you raise certain breeds?


AAHH!!! you follow me all the way to another website to stalk me  JK


----------



## Cattledrawer (Mar 9, 2012)

Naww Chloezoebob101 led me here
Idy what kind of photoshop are you using? That's so cool!


----------



## idy (Mar 9, 2012)

Cattledrawer said:
			
		

> Naww Chloezoebob101 led me here
> Idy what kind of photoshop are you using? That's so cool!


I use a couple of different programs, I like the gimp best though.


----------



## idy (Mar 9, 2012)

any body have any pictures to edit?


----------



## jessica_1285 (Mar 9, 2012)

This is Tonka Toy
 http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6192_425849_394309397261995_100000488154242_1567876_1878019360_n.jpg[/
Mavrick
 [img]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6192_430538_394308740595394_100000488154242_1567873_1023634184_n.jpg[/img
Miss Emma
 [img]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6192_422137_394308267262108_100000488154242_1567872_1603511458_n.jpg


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 9, 2012)

For free?! I have a feeling your going to be busy for some time 
Here's some of my pics!
Here is Halley:





And Comet:


----------



## idy (Mar 10, 2012)

jessica and hops, I will work on your pictures tonight! can't wait to get started!


----------



## idy (Mar 10, 2012)

alright Jessica here are your pictures, hope you like them:


----------



## idy (Mar 10, 2012)

and flemish hops, here are yours:


----------



## jessica_1285 (Mar 10, 2012)

idy said:
			
		

> alright Jessica here are your pictures, hope you like them:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/...2108_100000488154242_1567872_1603511458_n.jpg
> 
> ...


Thank you soooooo much!!!!  You do beautiful work  I absolutely love them!


----------



## idy (Mar 10, 2012)

jessica_1285 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww, thanks


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 12, 2012)

idy said:
			
		

> and flemish hops, here are yours:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5772_3471_kims_cam_012.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5772_3471_kims_cam_020.jpg


They're beautiful!! Thank you!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 12, 2012)

Cattledrawer said:
			
		

> Erin! Hey it's me JerseyGiantfolk! Sorry you had to sell your steer  Do you raise certain breeds?


Hey! I have an angus cow, and two british white mixes that are my cows. The bulls are angus usually so most of the calves are mixed breeds. I raise my cattle for market. But this guy was a show steer, I believe he was a hereford cross. This year my steer is an angus. But my grandeddy has many different cattle types, he has a LOT of cattle


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 18, 2012)

This is Hank....I'm not sure if there's really much to be done for the picture, but I figured I'd post it anyway. I really liked the work you've done with everyone elses pictures


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's one you can play with. This is BlackJack and Bob our pygerian wethers. BlackJack is the one with the blue collar on and the white star on his head, Bob is his brother and has a black collar on.


----------



## idy (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll work on those tonight!


----------



## idy (Mar 20, 2012)

ok, here are your guys pictures, I am experimenting with a new program. tell me if you like it


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks! I like that fire-ey stuff at the bottom


----------



## idy (Mar 20, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Thanks! I like that fire-ey stuff at the bottom


glad you like it!


----------



## idy (Mar 29, 2012)

Anybody else interesded?


----------

